# Super Meat Boy WiiWare Cancelled



## CarbonX13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Team Meat has announced that they have cancelled the WiiWare release of Super Meat Boy, stating that they were unable to get a quality version of the title, a hit on both the PC and Xbox 360, under the 40MB size limit Nintendo has on its download service. The WiiWare release was already delayed from its original November release. Team Meat had mentioned it got the game to 50MB at that time, but the content removed by then had left the creators Edmund McMillen and Tommy Refenes unsatisfied with the quality of the title.

"It's mostly music," said McMillen, "We got it close to 40MB, but we only have five music tracks, one retro and one boss, and no cutscene music. ... The cut scenes might as well not be there, and if you beat the game, I'm sure you know the final cutscene needs a musical score, to have any impact at all." McMillen mentioned that Team Meat had assumed that Nintendo might allow them to submit the title 5 to 10MB above the limit, which obviously didn't happen. He was quick to note that Team Meat loved working with Nintendo.

The developer has been making pushes to getting the game published on disc, but so far responses from publishers has been negative. McMillen said that the three biggest publishers contacted so far said there was no money to be made from third-party games on the Wii. He assured, however, that Team Meat will develop a game on a Nintendo platform.[/p]





Source



Twitter


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 24, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Law (Dec 24, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELL.



The music is one of the selling points of the game. Without it the game would be nowhere near as good as it would be with it.

It's not hard to understand why they decided just not to publish it on wiiware at all; the game doesn't deserve to have the meat stripped from it's bones.


edit: reading the article though, if publishers are saying that "theres no money in third party Wii games" why does so much shovelware keep getting released?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 24, 2010)

NOOOOO!


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm getting it for Xbox LIVE anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still sucks though


----------



## jan777 (Dec 24, 2010)

Fuck nintendo and their 40mb limit!


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i c what u did thar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, ill just wait for that game they're making


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no money in _good_ third-party games. Parents and relatives buy shitty shovelware for their kids because they see a picture of a pony or some other generic thing and assume their kid will love it. No grandmother strolls by and thinks "Oh, anthropomorphic meat, my grandson would love this game!" Unfortunately, Wii games pretty much have to be a huge franchise, aggressively marketed, or generic, or they'll just be a niche title.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd like to call bullshit on this.

..."unable to fit a quality version of the game under the size limit Nintendo imposes on titles for the download service."?

Make the graphics 8-bit, it'd still be a quality version, asshole. In fact, a lot of people would call that a superior version because of the style.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Fuck nintendo and their 40mb limit!


Or maybe they thought it was to bloody for babies


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 24, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Team Meat has announced that they have cancelled the WiiWare release of Super Meat Boy, stating that they were unable to get a quality version of the title, a hit on both the PC and Xbox 360, under the 40MB size limit Nintendo has on its download service. The WiiWare release was already delayed from its original November release. Team Meat had mentioned it got the game to 50MB at that time, but the content removed by then had left the creators Edmund McMillen and Tommy Refenes unsatisfied with the quality of the title.
> 
> "It's mostly music," said McMillen, "We got it close to 40MB, but we only have five music tracks, one retro and one boss, and no cutscene music. ... The cut scenes might as well not be there, and if you beat the game, I'm sure you know the final cutscene needs a musical score, to have any impact at all." McMillen mentioned that Team Meat had assumed that Nintendo might allow them to submit the title 5 to 10MB above the limit, which obviously didn't happen. He was quick to note that Team Meat loved working with Nintendo.
> 
> The developer has been making pushes to getting the game published on disc, but so far responses from publishers has been negative. McMillen said that the three biggest publishers contacted so far said there was no money to be made from third-party games on the Wii. *He assured, however, that Team Meat will develop a game on a Nintendo platform*.[/p]


Possible DS/3DS Version?
HELL YEA!


----------



## injected11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It already includes 8-bit graphics as part of the normal game. It would be detracting from those sections to make the entire thing 8-bit.

Yall shoulda dropped the $3.75 when it was ubercheap on Steam a few days ago.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 24, 2010)

They'll sell it on a disc for $20.

Devs do it with XBLA games all the time.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 24, 2010)

I know that when you create something and you really pour hours and hours of time and your soul into something, things become more personal. Your creation almost becomes like your baby. 

I think that Team Meat can be the only real judge of how Super Meat Boy should be presented, because they spent months constructing the game in the way and order they wanted all of you to experience it, it's _their_ baby. If they personally feel that it isn't worth releasing on WiiWare with tons of modifications that will hamper the game and disrupt the order they spent so long to perfect... I say they'd be right in not letting it ever see the light of day on WiiWare.

Also, 3rd party companies not doing well on Wii... statistically this may be true but... they should send a few 360 or PC copies to the publishers to try and change their minds.


----------



## Crass (Dec 24, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> They'll sell it on a disc for $20.
> 
> Devs do it with XBLA games all the time.



*Fingers crossed for this*

That recent Worms Battles Islands had a similar problem, was delayed for a year then finally released on disc. When you scrub it its only like 55mb.

*runs off to play some more Frobot*


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 24, 2010)

I was looking forward to this


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 24, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> They'll sell it on a disc for $20.
> 
> Devs do it with XBLA games all the time.


isnt it just a limited run though?

I know the pc disc ver is


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Dec 24, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> He assured, however, that Team Meat will develop a game on a Nintendo platform.




Super Meat Boy 3DSware please


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 24, 2010)

Uhh, sry to shatter your dreams, but the disc version ain't gonna happen. Super meat is cancelled, though they are still trying. Read the full news on destructoid and those kiddies saying that they are idiots for not publishing it on wiiware; they did not want to release it as parts on wiiware (eg monkey island). Please get your facts straight before spewing bs.

http://www.destructoid.com/super-meat-boy-...ll-190238.phtml here is the news.


----------



## nutella (Dec 24, 2010)

This is an indication of the Wii showing it's age. My mind is set that there will be a new console within the next year.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey nutella, I jz put you into my mouth just now with a tasty toast ! ;P


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 24, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Hey nutella, I jz put you into my mouth just now with a tasty toast ! ;P


Why dont you just PM him that? and find a chance on the EoF okay?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2010)

The specs required for the PC version are pretty low so odds are most decent computers can play it. You're better off paying the $15 or so bucks (provided it's not on sale) for the PC version and getting the superior version of it instead of getting what, odds are, would've been a watered down and snipped WiiWare version.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 24, 2010)

'Tis a shame, mainly because the Wii Remote turned sideways seems like the ideal way to play that game. I just can't imagine an analog stick for that game. Meh...they'll find a publisher eventually. They should consider EA, since they have a very specific program directed at indy teams, and they're well established on Wii. They could make a viable marketing push in places like Walmart, and since the game is already made, they don't have to shell out for development.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 24, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> This is an indication of the Wii showing it's age. My mind is set that there will be a new console within the next year.


Absolutely, Nintendo NEED to embrace better download services and better online multiplayer, it has to be an important part of their next major home console.
They're already suffering enough for it, DSiWare is mostly polluted with absolute crap, WiiWare is too restricted and limited for the system it is on.
I mean DSiWare can get away with smaller downloads because the system itself is much more limited than the download service.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 24, 2010)

This kinda irks me because the game was originally announced for WiiWare.


----------



## Celice (Dec 24, 2010)

If that was really the problem, they would just make it a two-part download.  It could even be like the cheesy light/medium/full installations of the 90s PC games.  You get the essential game, and then you can download everything else that would of had to been cut as a free episode pack or something--all these wordings so Nintendo couldn't say they're breaking the rules about the size limit (coughFFIVafteryearscough).


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 24, 2010)

Disc release for this and Retro City Rampage. $20 each.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 24, 2010)

I was expecting this to happen. Honestly, when you release something on XBLA, which has far less stringent size limits, it's hard to get used to the paltry 40MB maximum Nintendo enforces. Considering how much stuff they were going to try to cut out to get it to fit, would you really _want_ the game on WiiWare? I'll happily accept a disc version if it means an unrestricted Meat Boy experience.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2010)

I had a similar thought to _Chaz_, namely, lowering the graphics to an almost retro 8-bit scale. I haven't played much of the game so far so I don't know about any 8-bit like areas later on, but I can't say I'd blame the team for not wanting to save megabytes by reducing the quality to a level they don't want.

I practically don't use the Wii here, but I hope either this causes Nintendo to consider adjusting their download policy (which may also mean several other companies either introducing more WiiWare or having updates to what's already released) or have a disc version released, if the sales would be high enough to warrant the expense, of course.

And I've just looked at that Destructoid link and the beefed up Meat Boy (originally, there was no pun intended there, but whatever) picture is good.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm glad I got Super Meat Boy during the Steam sale.
I'm disappointed at the harsh restrictions Nintendo enforces upon WiiWare developers. I would have loved Super Meat Boy on the Wii.


----------



## whoomph (Dec 25, 2010)

Let's hope someone brave makes a faithfull homebrew 'tribute'


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 25, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAIT! There's a PC disc version of this game??? Why the hell cant a publisher pick up this game for a limited Wii release?!?! I call bullshit on this!


----------



## injected11 (Dec 25, 2010)

whoomph said:
			
		

> Let's hope someone brave makes a faithfull homebrew 'tribute'


Or you could just play "Meat Boy", the flash-based game that was the start of it all.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 25, 2010)

No...*cries*...Not even..*cries*...Not even a....*cries* WAD *cries*

Lol, and some iDevice apps are over 300 MB.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Dec 25, 2010)

....oh wait i have it on steam.


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 25, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> ....oh wait i have it on steam.


Exactly what he said,
it totally doesn't bother Eighteen since there is also a pc version


----------



## JoyConG (Dec 25, 2010)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Will be possibly

They want to do a special boxed edition

Seriously everyone, just buy it on steam. It's cheaper, open source and will get all the content first (Level editor and portal will not be coming to xbox live arcade version)

You can even run it at 60 frames on a 1GB ram netbook on low detail, it's very very easy to run the game.

I understand the dissapointment but there isn't much Team Meat can do in this situation. I imagine around the time they announce plans for the PC bundle, they will have word on whether or not they can do Wii retail.


----------



## mkoo (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't mean to troll, but isn't a Wiiware (or XBLA for that matter) unnecessary when there is a PC version?
Maybe there are people on the West who actually don't own a PC but consoles?


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 25, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> I don't mean to troll, but isn't a Wiiware (or XBLA for that matter) unnecessary when there is a PC version?
> Maybe there are people on the West who actually don't own a PC but consoles?


I'd rather play games on a game pad than play games on a keyboard


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 25, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> mkoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PC has gamepads too you know.. 

but still.. not everyone has a pc, so other people like to maybe have it on xbox or wii or whatever


----------



## injected11 (Dec 25, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> mkoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been playing the PC version with my PS2 controller for a week.


----------



## JoyConG (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.joystiq.com/2010/12/24/super-me...g-with-wiiware/

Here is why they axe'd the wiiware version

It's the system. Tight memory restrictions and no interest from 3rd party publishers because they don't think it would make profit


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> mkoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the pc ver supports the 360 controller


----------



## rave420 (Dec 25, 2010)

eh, i never cared for downloadable titles.

When i  buy a game i want to hold something in my hand. Like a CD, DVD, or a Cartridge. 
that way, i know i can turn on my wii and play the game 10 years from now, where i may not be able to get the title i purchased and downloaded again.

The same way i can still play NES games on my NES console. If every title becomes downloadable it will vanish as soon as there is no support for it anymore / no money to be made. 

And i do not support this concept. They will never get my $$$ for a download. Actually, they might, if they send me a backup of my download on a cartridge, that i can play in the event of an apocalypse, where nintendo servers have long  seized to exist.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2010)

rave420 said:
			
		

> eh, i never cared for downloadable titles.







Super Meat Boy is _*only*_ available as a download.


----------



## Celice (Dec 26, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention a plethora of joypad-keyboard emulators, like Joy2Ley.  I prefer a joystick against WASD--guess what I did.  Joystick.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> I don't mean to troll, but isn't a Wiiware (or XBLA for that matter) unnecessary when there is a PC version?
> 
> Uh no.
> 
> QUOTEthe pc ver supports the 360 controller


Which costs an extra $50-$60.


----------



## Law (Dec 26, 2010)

Keyboard is superior anyway, so who gives a shit?


edit: never mind, Console scrubs give a shit.


vvvvvvvv: You know you can customise the controls, right? Well, maybe not in shitty games directly but there's always a way to do it.

Also Super Meat Boy doesn't need you to WASD and shift because you can 



Spoiler



use the arrow keys


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 26, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Keyboard is superior anyway, so who gives a shit?
> 
> 
> edit: never mind, Console scrubs give a shit.



Believe it or not, I actually can't play with a keyboard. Because of where I have pretty big hands, no matter the size of the keyboard, my fingers hurt too fast.

Like right now, I have standard sized [maybe a little bit bigger] Microsoft Keyboard, I just can't play games on it. I mean, I can play IWBTG or something, but if it requires me to do wasd and shift and all that, like FPS's, can't do it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 26, 2010)

I would much rather use a controller of some sort than a keyboard. Controllers are made to fit comfortably in the hand, while a keyboard is only practical and provides little to no comfort unless you pay out the ass for an ergonomic one.


As for the WiiWare cancellation, this blows.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2010)

I found the keyboard controls very uncomfortable


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm used to playing with a keyboard so I had no trouble with Super Meat Boy
Also If you don't have a 360 controller but have a classic controller try this.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 26, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Keyboard is superior anyway, so who gives a shit?


I'd agree 99% of the time. This game is that 1% exception. I made it to "The End" using a keyboard, but as soon as I plugged in a controller, my times drastically improved, and levels I just couldn't finish before now became a cakewalk.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm hands on with my Super Meat, I prefer a controller over a keyboard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd. I have big hands but don't really have the same problems. However, my friend, whose about the same dimensions as me (height, weight, etc) says his hands start killing him if he types too long. Like we had to make some titles (like overlay stuff that you'd see on a TV production) and his fingers were killing him, while I've sat on a computer for hours on end and typed as fast as I am now. Guess it's just a people thing.

But most PC game makers don't really cater to the hand-hurting demographic. And 360 controllers are not $50-$60, especially if you already own a 360. That is, unless there's another peripheral needed to make the controller compatible.


----------



## injected11 (Dec 26, 2010)

Steam is repeating some sales today, and Super Meat Boy is back down to $3.75. It's not a Wii version, but it's incredibly cheap, and is the superior version.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 26, 2010)

I never thought people would be arguing over whether a keyboard or a joypad would be superior for a PLATFORMER!!!!

Seriously, people, the keyboard isn't superior for every genre.


----------



## Law (Dec 26, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I never thought people would be arguing over whether a keyboard or a joypad would be superior for a PLATFORMER!!!!
> 
> Seriously, people, the controller is inferior for every genre.



What's even better is that they're talking about the 360 controller which has the shittiest d-pad known to man!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 26, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Dec 26, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I never thought people would be arguing over whether a keyboard or a joypad would be superior for a PLATFORMER!!!!
> 
> Seriously, people, the keyboard isn't superior for every genre.


That's your opinion. Many people think diffrently. For me, it depends on the genre, but you can't just say that keyboard is superior just because you think so.


----------

